# Canada tops world popularity poll, Israel is last



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"_Canada is ranked No. 1 in a new world popularity poll that looked at attitudes toward 12 major nations. Israel received the worst rating of the group._"

Read the rest:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/stor...?hub=TopStories


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting, especially in light of how good the relationship between Canada and Israel has been...

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/01...3419747-cp.html


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I was born in canada, but my people's homeland is israel (because i'm jewish), so i don't really know what to think about this


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

f*ck the haters!

The survey polled more than 28,000 people for the British Broadcasting Corp.'s World Service <<


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Interesting, especially in light of how good the relationship between Canada and Israel has been...
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/01...3419747-cp.html


What the Harper government does and how it's supported in the population abroad varies greatly. A minority of Canadians actually voted the Conservatives into power - but so go the follies of the 'first past the post' system. The Canadian public has been highly critical towards the Conservative's ties with Israel and the way they have taken their side in the issues of Hammas and the Lebanon conflict. Officially, yes, Canada has recently gotten quite close with Israel. But that will change very quickly the second the Conservatives are out of power.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Interesting, especially in light of how good the relationship between Canada and Israel has been...
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/01...3419747-cp.html


What the Harper government does and how it's supported in the population abroad varies greatly. A minority of Canadians actually voted the Conservatives into power - but so go the follies of the 'first past the post' system. The Canadian public has been highly critical towards the Conservative's ties with Israel and the way they have taken their side in the issues of Hammas and the Lebanon conflict. Officially, yes, Canada has recently gotten quite close with Israel. But that will change very quickly the second the Conservatives are out of power.
[/quote]

Canadian Liberal government also had a great relationship with Israel. Other than US, Canada has probably been Israel's greatest friend:

http://www.carolynbennett.ca/issuePosting.cfm?ID=1

*Israel's values are Canada's values*. Shared values of democracy, the rule of law and the protection of human rights. Prime Minister Paul Martin, address to the UJC, Nov 13, 2005

Our *Liberal government strongly supports Israel's right to peace and security within its borders and has taken a strong stance in condemning terrorism, anti-semitic attacks, and the incitement of hatred, whether they take place abroad - or unfortunately - here in Canada.* As the Prime Minister has said, we will continue to press for the type of reforms that will eliminate the politicization of the United Nations and its Agenci


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

in a survey of 1million americans the US came out the #1 country to live and slap bitches in.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> f*ck the haters!
> 
> The survey polled more than 28,000 people for the British Broadcasting Corp.'s World Service <<


Ironic because the British were the driving force behind establishing Israel in the first place...
They drew the border lines and partitioned everything in 1917 with the Balfour declaration.....
Then after they created one of the worlds biggest cultural and religious problem they stepped aside during WW2....

...and they have the balls to bitch about what Israel does and its image?

I guess congrats is in order to Canada....at least one country in N. America is looked upon positively


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

Who said 28,000 British voted them last? That's their worldwide image.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lefty said:


> Who said 28,000 British voted them last? That's their worldwide image.


Their worldwide image according to 28 thousand british voters.....

oh....wait.....the 1000 people surveyed from the among the middle east and other muslim nations must be the reason for the low vote...


> four predominantly Muslim countries -- Egypt, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates and Indonesia -- and two countries with large Muslim populations -- Lebanon and Nigeria -- were polled.


My point is that its not a very broad survey of opinions....96% of the survey came from britain and the rest came from 37 people each in 27 nations.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> in a survey of 1million americans the US came out the #1 country to live and slap bitches in.


Exactly, I took my own poll of favorite countries from all the people I know and guess what, the United States of America was number 1. Canada wasn't in the poll cause they aren't even a real country anyways.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

are you f_cking kidding me?! They really called that a census? God, ignorance knows no bounties....
Hey I have an idea, lets go ask 28000 Britians where they are from and see what that census comes out to be....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

wait, when did canada become a country?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> wait, when did canada become a country?


They never did, its just a joke America has been playing on them for the last few years. Dumbasses think they even have an army.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

God some of you guys are morons



> The survey polled more than 28,000 people *for* the British Broadcasting Corp.'s World Service


It says no where they surveyed 28,000 Britons, it says they surveyed 28,000 people *FOR* the BBC World Service, a world wide broadcast, and they surveyed 28,000 people for it.



> About 1,000 people in 27 different countries including the U.S., Britain, France, Germany, Russia, China, India, Brazil, Mexico and Australia were surveyed. As well, four predominantly Muslim countries -- Egypt, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates and Indonesia -- and two countries with large Muslim populations -- Lebanon and Nigeria -- were polled.


That's the only place it mentions Briton's voting, and that's 1,000 people out of all of those countries, very few Britons will of voted.

Get a clue you fools.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

The bold and powerful are always hated. And as far as Canada is cocerned, the opposite is true.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> God some of you guys are morons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F*CK
I skimmed the hell outta the article while i was doing a water change....My bad
Even still, 28 nations isnt the "whole world".....

I still dont understand how people can rate Israel so low...the nation is a product of its surroundings.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yay for canada but i know what you are all thinking and im just gonna go right out and say it! wheres sri lanka on this list?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah theres alot of people in other countries that are jelious of what we have and hate us for it. What can we say. when your on the top everyone wants to bring you down.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Were number 1.



flashover00 said:


> Who said 28,000 British voted them last? That's their worldwide image.


Their worldwide image according to 28 thousand british voters.....

oh....wait.....the 1000 people surveyed from the among the middle east and other muslim nations must be the reason for the low vote...


> four predominantly Muslim countries -- Egypt, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates and Indonesia -- and two countries with large Muslim populations -- Lebanon and Nigeria -- were polled.


My point is that its not a very broad survey of opinions....96% of the survey came from britain and the rest came from 37 people each in 27 nations.[/quote]
I my honest opinion having the majority of voters in Britain should favor you more. Imagine countries like Cuba, Iran, China, and some African and south American countries.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

where was N korea on that list? i'm too lazy to actually read anything


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Boobah said:


> where was N korea on that list? i'm too lazy to actually read anything


Just 1 ahead of the US.







:laugh:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

we're Number one :nod::nod:



Guru said:


> where was N korea on that list? i'm too lazy to actually read anything


Just 1 ahead of the US.:laugh::laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

+1 for CANADA


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


This is the purest form of ignorance. Everyone goes crazy when you make racist comments...but it is ok to judge people based on where they were born. To me...that just shows just how fricken stupid humans can be. "what...today it is the North Koreans we hate?......OK....where is my pitch fork!!" So next time you see someone from North Korea...be sure you ask them to stop making nuclear weapons......After all....we all know that the people of North Korea are responsible for the actions of their government...and agree 100% with everything they do. So if we take them out one at a time...eventually they will listen.

Lemmings......


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

go Canada :laugh:


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


This is the purest form of ignorance. Everyone goes crazy when you make racist comments...but it is ok to judge people based on where they were born. To me...that just shows just how fricken stupid humans can be. "what...today it is the North Koreans we hate?......OK....where is my pitch fork!!" So next time you see someone from North Korea...be sure you ask them to stop making nuclear weapons......After all....we all know that the people of North Korea are responsible for the actions of their government...and agree 100% with everything they do. So if we take them out one at a time...eventually they will listen.

Lemmings......
[/quote]
People generally don't hate American's, America's has always been looked upon as a popular country, think about all the illegal's that try to sneak in to your country. The poll is generally based against your government that has not been very supportive to other people that have not been as fortunate. I believe that American relationships can be strengthened through stronger diplomatic efforts. George Bush's adminstration has basically failed the to do that. Instead of threatening countries by setting sanctions and going to war right of the back, there needs to be a stronger effort by solving these problem through diplomacy. Look how much easier it was to solve the problem with North Korea then going to war with them. Even though it cost a great amount of money it is still uncomparable to the cost of war.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


This is the purest form of ignorance. Everyone goes crazy when you make racist comments...but it is ok to judge people based on where they were born. To me...that just shows just how fricken stupid humans can be. "what...today it is the North Koreans we hate?......OK....where is my pitch fork!!" So next time you see someone from North Korea...be sure you ask them to stop making nuclear weapons......After all....we all know that the people of North Korea are responsible for the actions of their government...and agree 100% with everything they do. So if we take them out one at a time...eventually they will listen.

Lemmings......
[/quote]

Yeah. Reminds me of popular sentiments against all Muslims and people of Arab origin. Weird.









People abroad generally do often dislike Americans. (From my personal experience.) And as for this whole notion of "they're just jealous"... it's really not that at all. There are a lot of Western democracies with higher standards of living, better education systems, health care systems, etc. etc. etc. where large portions of the population don't like the USA. What reasons could they possibly have for not liking? The militaristic endeavours and attempts to re-colonize the middle east? The lack of hundreds of billions of dollars of war debt?

It should also be noted that this dislike is usually directed towards the administration and unfortunately it is the people who often bear the brunt of this dislike as unknowing ambassadors for their country.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

28,000 opinions out of 6,000,000,0000 people in the world


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.

We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


and conceited.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

your government that has not been very supportive to other people that have not been as fortunate. Look how much easier it was to solve the problem with North Korea then going to war with them. 
[/quote]

Why should my government suport other people? I want my government supporting the people of my country. The only time my government should support other people is when it favors us to do so.

Who says N. Korea is solved? We had a deal brokered by Jimmie Cartter in 1994, that they immediately broke. All that deal was , was give them time to work on there bombs, All this deal does is give them time to perfect their bombs, and increase the range of their missles.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


This is the purest form of ignorance. Everyone goes crazy when you make racist comments...but it is ok to judge people based on where they were born. To me...that just shows just how fricken stupid humans can be. "what...today it is the North Koreans we hate?......OK....where is my pitch fork!!" So next time you see someone from North Korea...be sure you ask them to stop making nuclear weapons......After all....we all know that the people of North Korea are responsible for the actions of their government...and agree 100% with everything they do. So if we take them out one at a time...eventually they will listen.

Lemmings......
[/quote]

Yeah. Reminds me of popular sentiments against all Muslims and people of Arab origin. Weird.:laugh:
[/quote]
And I completely agree. Which is why I take people as individuals and dont judge them based on nationality. My best friend is Iraqi...a brilliant attorney...that has dedicated his life to defend children abused by domestic violence. That being said...I dont have a problem with racial profiling when dealing with terrorists. When I go though an airport I have been called aside many times for a more intensive search...doesnt bother me in the least....so I would support pulling singling people out for their ethnic background for a more thorough search..and for the most part...I dont think they would either.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


This is the purest form of ignorance. Everyone goes crazy when you make racist comments...but it is ok to judge people based on where they were born. To me...that just shows just how fricken stupid humans can be. "what...today it is the North Koreans we hate?......OK....where is my pitch fork!!" So next time you see someone from North Korea...be sure you ask them to stop making nuclear weapons......After all....we all know that the people of North Korea are responsible for the actions of their government...and agree 100% with everything they do. So if we take them out one at a time...eventually they will listen.

Lemmings......
[/quote]

Yeah. Reminds me of popular sentiments against all Muslims and people of Arab origin. Weird.:laugh:
[/quote]
And I completely agree. Which is why I take people as individuals and dont judge them based on nationality. My best friend is Iraqi...a brilliant attorney...that has dedicated his life to defend children abused by domestic violence. That being said...I dont have a problem with racial profiling when dealing with terrorists. When I go though an airport I have been called aside many times for a more intensive search...doesnt bother me in the least....so I would support pulling singling people out for their ethnic background for a more thorough search..and for the most part...I dont think they would either.
[/quote]

until you get the full body cavity search aka the one finger wiggle.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


i havent laughed out loud (for real) at a post in the longest time but this made me laugh big time!!!!!!!

lots of truth in there. i like the humble part danny

there is a down side to canada being the most popular tho, all the other countries shouldnt be getting jealous......... after all we are now going to be flooded with even more immigrants because of this.

still jealous and think its BS??? ill be sure to point some fresh immigrants to your countries if you want some.......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

were is more wealth located the US or Canada. Canada is the the retarded next door neighbor too the US and Mexico is the crazy cat lady down the street.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

and who is in more debt????


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

whats canada's GNP compared to the US...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/

http://www.ndir.com/SI/education/debt.shtml

USA debt is over 8 trillion

Canada debt is 800 billion


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whos going to make us pay


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> whats canada's GNP compared to the US...


you mean who isnt blowing billions of dollars a day with bombs guns and other forms of artiliary???

The National Debt has continued to increase an average of
$1.94 billion per day since September 29, 2006!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my question was what the GNP of Canada compared to the US, not how much debit were in.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah u motherwriglers owe us money!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!











[/quote]
I take back that birthday thread


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> whats canada's GNP compared to the US...


you mean who isnt blowing billions of dollars a day with bombs guns and other forms of artiliary???

The National Debt has continued to increase an average of
$1.94 billion per day since September 29, 2006!
[/quote]

Someone has to defend North America and we know its not Canada or Mexico.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> for those of you who think it's bullshit. try walking down the street in eastern europe or elsewhere. tell ppl where you're from and see their reaction. there's a BIG difference in people's reaction when they find out where you're from.


This is the purest form of ignorance. Everyone goes crazy when you make racist comments...but it is ok to judge people based on where they were born. To me...that just shows just how fricken stupid humans can be. "what...today it is the North Koreans we hate?......OK....where is my pitch fork!!" So next time you see someone from North Korea...be sure you ask them to stop making nuclear weapons......After all....we all know that the people of North Korea are responsible for the actions of their government...and agree 100% with everything they do. So if we take them out one at a time...eventually they will listen.

Lemmings......
[/quote]

Yeah. Reminds me of popular sentiments against all Muslims and people of Arab origin. Weird.:laugh:
[/quote]
And I completely agree. Which is why I take people as individuals and dont judge them based on nationality. My best friend is Iraqi...a brilliant attorney...that has dedicated his life to defend children abused by domestic violence. That being said...I dont have a problem with racial profiling when dealing with terrorists. When I go though an airport I have been called aside many times for a more intensive search...doesnt bother me in the least....so I would support pulling singling people out for their ethnic background for a more thorough search..and for the most part...I dont think they would either.
[/quote]

If you could point me towards the evidence that says that racial profiling works, please, I'd love to read it.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> whats canada's GNP compared to the US...


you mean who isnt blowing billions of dollars a day with bombs guns and other forms of artiliary???

The National Debt has continued to increase an average of
$1.94 billion per day since September 29, 2006!
[/quote]

Someone has to defend North America and we know its not Canada or Mexico.








[/quote]

Here's the funny part,

Canada wouldn't get attacked.

Anyone dumb enough to cause terrorist attacks or any country retarded enough to try and invade or even imbose embargoes will be seriously screwed by china and as well as some other KEY Countries we've had serious trading with.

Canada is one of the few countries where if you attack it, you attack the world, no if ands or butts.

We won't have a terrorist attack, we won't have a war (Unless U.s.a has a civil war).

We're the resource market of the world.

I love the old saying, you don't sh*t where you eat, and you don't eat food from the hand you wipe your ass with.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Holy hell......sit down, take a deap breath and have a molson man


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe someday we can have a good Canada/USA discussion without name-calling, insults and such... I doubt we ever will, but hey, one can dream, right ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> If you could point me towards the evidence that says that racial profiling works, please, I'd love to read it.


I dont know...but when you have a group of people that declare a jihad against your country....and they are for the most part from one ethnic background....it just doesnt make sense to search the 95 year old woman and let the middle eastern guy that doesnt speak English right on the plane. Im not saying the guy will do anything...but the odds are much greater that he is a thread...as apposed to the old lady. Im not talking a strip search like some idiot implied...Im talking about the searches I am continually subjected too...which is a pretty basic empty the bag...pat you down kind of thing. Im fine being searched...I just think it makes sense to search people that might be a threat...instead of drawing numbers out of the blue because you dont want to offend anyone.

Wow.....Ottawagoa...you really provide a great example for Canada. How about this....one more outburst like that and you find another site to frequent. For the most part...everyone gets along...we dont need someone with your attitude instigating more crap on this forum.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you could point me towards the evidence that says that racial profiling works, please, I'd love to read it.


Wow.....Ottawagoa...you really provide a great example for Canada. How about this....one more outburst like that and you find another site to frequent. For the most part...everyone gets along...we dont need someone with your attitude instigating more crap on this forum.
[/quote]

Yea, I kinda posted it without reading it, If i would have known it was going to be such a huge rant i wouldn't have done it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ottawagoa said:


> in a survey of 1million americans the US came out the #1 country to live and slap bitches in.


Exactly, I took my own poll of favorite countries from all the people I know and guess what, the United States of America was number 1. Canada wasn't in the poll cause they aren't even a real country anyways.
[/quote]

You're a dumb douchebag.

Canada owns you.......

[/quote]

That's as far I read with your wonderful post. I hope you can understand this, if not I'll help you out cause it's obvious you need it.

sarcasm

sar·casm 
-noun 
1. harsh or bitter derision or irony. 
2. a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.

-Synonyms 1. sardonicism, bitterness, ridicule. See irony1. 2. jeer.

A form of irony in which apparent praise conceals another, scornful meaning. For example, a sarcastic remark directed at a person who consistently arrives fifteen minutes late for appointments might be, "Oh, you've arrived exactly on time!"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

can i rant about how sweden suck now?


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> in a survey of 1million americans the US came out the #1 country to live and slap bitches in.


Exactly, I took my own poll of favorite countries from all the people I know and guess what, the United States of America was number 1. Canada wasn't in the poll cause they aren't even a real country anyways.
[/quote]

You're a dumb douchebag.

Canada owns you.......

[/quote]

That's as far I read with your wonderful post. I hope you can understand this, if not I'll help you out cause it's obvious you need it.

sarcasm

sar·casm 
-noun 
1. harsh or bitter derision or irony. 
2. a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.

-Synonyms 1. sardonicism, bitterness, ridicule. See irony1. 2. jeer.

A form of irony in which apparent praise conceals another, scornful meaning. For example, a sarcastic remark directed at a person who consistently arrives fifteen minutes late for appointments might be, "Oh, you've arrived exactly on time!"
[/quote]

If you insult a chef, your food will be tainted.

If you punch your brother, he'll punch back.

If I had known you were sarcastic, i wouldn't have even bother making the post.

If you insult canada though, you should expect to see some form of negativity thrown back, seeing as there's no reason or basis to make an acusation.

Now that I know you were sarcastic, I apologize.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ottawagoa said:


> in a survey of 1million americans the US came out the #1 country to live and slap bitches in.


Exactly, I took my own poll of favorite countries from all the people I know and guess what, the United States of America was number 1. Canada wasn't in the poll cause they aren't even a real country anyways.
[/quote]

You're a dumb douchebag.

Canada owns you.......

[/quote]

That's as far I read with your wonderful post. I hope you can understand this, if not I'll help you out cause it's obvious you need it.

sarcasm

sar·casm 
-noun 
1. harsh or bitter derision or irony. 
2. a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.

-Synonyms 1. sardonicism, bitterness, ridicule. See irony1. 2. jeer.

A form of irony in which apparent praise conceals another, scornful meaning. For example, a sarcastic remark directed at a person who consistently arrives fifteen minutes late for appointments might be, "Oh, you've arrived exactly on time!"
[/quote]

If you insult a chef, your food will be tainted.

If you punch your brother, he'll punch back.

If I had known you were sarcastic, i wouldn't have even bother making the post.

If you insult canada though, you should expect to see some form of negativity thrown back, seeing as there's no reason or basis to make an acusation.

Now that I know you were sarcastic, I apologize.
[/quote]

I got nothing against Canada, never have. I did enjoy the fishing trip I took when I visited years back. Can't remember where exactly but stayed in a cabin way off from civilization and it was nice. Everyone on this board knows I don't hate Canadians, just Dannyboy, but that's cause he's a Canadian Hippie.







Joking Danny.

And don't forget to be nice to your waiter, he's the last one to touch your food before it gets to you and after the chef cooks it.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I got nothing against Canada, never have. I did enjoy the fishing trip I took when I visited years back. Can't remember where exactly but stayed in a cabin way off from civilization and it was nice. Everyone on this board knows I don't hate Canadians, just Dannyboy, but that's cause he's a Canadian Hippie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heh I was a waiter once, and I'll definetly agree to the fact you DON'T piss off your waiters.

Dropped many a steak/chicken and when the customer was being a douche, i just wouldn't replace it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you could point me towards the evidence that says that racial profiling works, please, I'd love to read it.


I dont know...but when you have a group of people that declare a jihad against your country....and they are for the most part from one ethnic background....it just doesnt make sense to search the 95 year old woman and let the middle eastern guy that doesnt speak English right on the plane. Im not saying the guy will do anything...but the odds are much greater that he is a thread...as apposed to the old lady. Im not talking a strip search like some idiot implied...Im talking about the searches I am continually subjected too...which is a pretty basic empty the bag...pat you down kind of thing. Im fine being searched...I just think it makes sense to search people that might be a threat...instead of drawing numbers out of the blue because you dont want to offend anyone.

Wow.....Ottawagoa...you really provide a great example for Canada. How about this....one more outburst like that and you find another site to frequent. For the most part...everyone gets along...we dont need someone with your attitude instigating more crap on this forum.
[/quote]

For the racial profiling stuff... For the most part, at the moment, the 95 year old woman isn't the one who is likely to have a bomb. But then again. Almost no one is. Racial profiling is simply state sponsored hate targeting. It reinforces stereotypes and problematic ideas - giving license to personel to carry out tactics that otherwise probably shouldn't be.

Racial profiling - from everything I've read - only costs money. It has never, as a program, delivered any results.

Plus, you're ignoring the fact that 'the terrorists' are not all that stupid. They'd be much more likely to use the white adherent to get their job done these days because they know the guy/woman will make it past security a lot more easily. Hell - they'd even likely send their Arab decoy along to get searched good and proper.

Being searched is a bit odd. I was targeted a LOT while I was in Ireland. I think I fit the discription of someone from the IRA or something? Even though I'm not at all Irish - I'm German - but German from an area that saw an infusion of celtic blood back in the day. (Family trees are interesting!) But back on topic... Being detained and questioned for an hour in Belfast and being searched three times in Dublin was getting to be a bit much. When people say that Muslims and Arabs should be more tolerant of racial profiling most people don't realize how tiresome and close to harassment it becomes.

As for Ottawagoa... Good points raised. Bad way of doing it. When you yell and call people names you lose all credibility. And that's too bad.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to throw it out there for everyone that I re-edit'd my post as it was wrong of me to make an informative article a weapon to lash out against someone just for their opinion, which turned out to be sarcasm.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Mettle said:


> If you could point me towards the evidence that says that racial profiling works, please, I'd love to read it.


I dont know...but when you have a group of people that declare a jihad against your country....and they are for the most part from one ethnic background....it just doesnt make sense to search the 95 year old woman and let the middle eastern guy that doesnt speak English right on the plane. Im not saying the guy will do anything...but the odds are much greater that he is a thread...as apposed to the old lady. Im not talking a strip search like some idiot implied...Im talking about the searches I am continually subjected too...which is a pretty basic empty the bag...pat you down kind of thing. Im fine being searched...I just think it makes sense to search people that might be a threat...instead of drawing numbers out of the blue because you dont want to offend anyone.

Wow.....Ottawagoa...you really provide a great example for Canada. How about this....one more outburst like that and you find another site to frequent. For the most part...everyone gets along...we dont need someone with your attitude instigating more crap on this forum.
[/quote]

For the racial profiling stuff... For the most part, at the moment, the 95 year old woman isn't the one who is likely to have a bomb. But then again. Almost no one is. Racial profiling is simply state sponsored hate targeting. It reinforces stereotypes and problematic ideas - giving license to personel to carry out tactics that otherwise probably shouldn't be.

Racial profiling - from everything I've read - only costs money. It has never, as a program, delivered any results.

Plus, you're ignoring the fact that 'the terrorists' are not all that stupid. They'd be much more likely to use the white adherent to get their job done these days because they know the guy/woman will make it past security a lot more easily. Hell - they'd even likely send their Arab decoy along to get searched good and proper.

Being searched is a bit odd. I was targeted a LOT while I was in Ireland. I think I fit the discription of someone from the IRA or something? Even though I'm not at all Irish - I'm German - but German from an area that saw an infusion of celtic blood back in the day. (Family trees are interesting!) But back on topic... Being detained and questioned for an hour in Belfast and being searched three times in Dublin was getting to be a bit much. When people say that Muslims and Arabs should be more tolerant of racial profiling most people don't realize how tiresome and close to harassment it becomes.

As for Ottawagoa... Good points raised. Bad way of doing it. When you yell and call people names you lose all credibility. And that's too bad.
[/quote]

I have been in my black friends car MANY MANY times and almost every single one of those we would either A) spot a cop looking, b) see a cop following or C) get pulled over (Must have been at LEAST 10 times).

He goes to university, doesn't smoke or drink and is religious.

I smoke, I drink, I drive fast, I'm an idiot when it comes to a car and had to take my own insurance away before I ended up hurting someone (Take the bus now) 
Drove 195 km from montreal to ottawa in 45 min (bout an hour and 45 min drive) saw 2 cops and didn't get pulled over.
going 95 over the limit.

It's rediculous how much the cops use visual clues as reasons for being suspicious. I'm a white kid and shouldn't have my license yet I never got pulled over unless i did something REALLY Dumb.

I gotta jet tho, i'll be back in a bit. Picking up rubbermaid containers for my piranha fry.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


LOL let me put my boots on. theres somethin funky brewin here.

Since when did canada produce "the hottest chicks?" lol. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh holy sh*t thats funny. I hear the girls up there are REAL easy I guess that makes them the hottest chicks. 
So aside from the tundra (why would you brag that most of your country is uninhabitable?) What do you have that we don't? 
lol damn danny. you's a funny kid.
Beer? umm. ok. we grow better weed. oh and our beer is better too. Sam adams blows all your moose piss away.

By the way. We don't start wars we finish them.

All your base are belong to us. 
Yes we are in debt. But we are also funding and supporting more 3rd world contries then any other country in the world. 
Also the majority of Canadas export goes to us. So we are also funding a major part of your economy. Have some respect for the country that feeds you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

My first post still applies :laugh:

I mean, when you are decendants of mostly French, Brits, Scots and Irish, how can you not kick ass?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

As far as I've been able to tell, Canadian and American chicks look pretty much the same, except you have more diversity in the US - more different ethnicities

Incidentally, I am going to Whistler, BC this weekend - and will be doing more research


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Not a bad place to start :laugh:

Whistler is one of the richest places in all of Canada, so dont think thats what all of Canada is like tho.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

enjoy the snow bunnies jewlz, im pretty sure once you see some blondies on the slopes you will change your mind about the american chicks looking the same. you might think they look the same but what comes out of their mouth is much more attractive here







politeness i mean LMAO


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> can i rant about how sweden suck now?


only if you rant about how much denmark sucks as well! (i HATE denmark)

ive said this months ago in another thread. but i think that canada's biggest threat of invasion is from the states. not now, or in 10 years, but in 50-100 years. when the larger population in the states sucks up all the fresh water and such. canada is sitting on HUGE amounts of clean drinking water, and other countries know it. our biggest threat is from our own resources and how other's view them, not from terrorists.

the chinese would go hog wild to get their hands on our water. it will end up as a war (i highly doubt this, but ill say it anyways) between china and the US over who we give some fresh water to. in the future fresh water will be the equivalent to crude oil nowadays.

nice jewelz! where are you staying in whistler? you'll be driving within 2 minutes of my house on the highway up there. stop in and smoke a fatty!! i dont think there are more ethnicities in the US. id say they are just about equal. but i still say the hottest girls are from western canada\western USA, and Eastern Australia. i couldnt believe how f*ckin hot some of those aussie chicks are.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff - yeah, I am actually pretty excited, my buddy's flying into Seattle from Chicago tomorrow night and we're driving up there Saturday.. don't know about stopping by to smoke a bowl this time, lol, maybe next time if I am not with him I'll take you up on that







. I actually just booked a room in The Fairmont Chateau Whistler fairly cheap for this time of the year and this short of a notice - 24 hr sale, supposed to be right near the Blackcomb.. should be fun !


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

chateau whistler is the nicest place up there. the snowbunnies will LOVE it.lol

if you end up having some extra time up in vancouver we should go for some beers.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> can i rant about how sweden suck now?


only if you rant about how much denmark sucks as well! (i HATE denmark)

[/quote]

yeah they suck at life too.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Of course racial profiling works. If you want to stop violent crime, at least here in the U.S. you target blacks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime 
And that doesn't even take into account pre-emptive capitol punishment.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Ottawagoa- suppose all of these things that you wish for come true, although unlikely since according the the EPA water/air quality has been steadily increasing since thw 1970s, and we have some of the most fertile UNUSED farmlands anywhere in the world, what is to keep us in 20 years from coming up there and taking all of your resouces? I mean it would be easy, nuke all of the eastern cities, and selected western population centers, and then most of the country would be empty and ready for settlement.

Sort of like a big time liberal I used to work with, before Y2K he stored lots of food, water, generator, med supplies and equipment. He made fun of me because all I stored was an AR15 and ammo.. He is a big anti gun nut as well. So finally in Dec. '99 I told him, if the world did get all screwed up by Y2k, I walk to his house, which was near mine, and use my stored supplies (AR15) to take his.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Of course racial profiling works. *If you want to stop violent crime, at least here in the U.S. you target blacks. *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime
> And that doesn't even take into account pre-emptive capitol punishment.


And if you want to stop moronic posting on pfury, you target maddyfish


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Of course racial profiling works. If you want to stop violent crime, at least here in the U.S. you target blacks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime
> And that doesn't even take into account *pre-emptive capitol punishment.*


And if you want to stop moronic posting on pfury, you target maddyfish
[/quote]

What is pre-emptive capitol punishment?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

flashover00 said:


> Of course racial profiling works. If you want to stop violent crime, at least here in the U.S. you target blacks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime
> And that doesn't even take into account *pre-emptive capitol punishment.*


And if you want to stop moronic posting on pfury, you target maddyfish
[/quote]

What is pre-emptive capitol punishment?
[/quote]

I am guessing he means executing a race of people before they have a chance to commit any crimes


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Jewelz- Keep the attacks to yourself Bud.

Pre-emptive capitol punishment is a theory attempting to explain the decline of violent crime in the middle to late 90s. It states crime went down during that period because a great deal of the lower class was aborted in the middle 70's early 80's.

It is not a theory I agree with.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> Jewelz- Keep the attacks to yourself Bud.
> 
> Pre-emptive capitol punishment is a theory attempting to explain the decline of violent crime in the middle to late 90s. It states crime went down during that period because a great deal of the lower class was aborted in the middle 70's early 80's.
> 
> It is not a theory I agree with.


ridiculously stupid theory
...and the name of it should be changed. It implies that the government imposes death sentences to people before trial and conviction.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree, my political science professor in college, a big liberal-nutcase, really loved this theory. I had to write a paper on it.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Ottawagoa- suppose all of these things that you wish for come true, although unlikely since according the the EPA water/air quality has been steadily increasing since thw 1970s, and we have some of the most fertile UNUSED farmlands anywhere in the world, what is to keep us in 20 years from coming up there and taking all of your resouces? I mean it would be easy, nuke all of the eastern cities, and selected western population centers, and then most of the country would be empty and ready for settlement.
> 
> Sort of like a big time liberal I used to work with, before Y2K he stored lots of food, water, generator, med supplies and equipment. He made fun of me because all I stored was an AR15 and ammo.. He is a big anti gun nut as well. So finally in Dec. '99 I told him, if the world did get all screwed up by Y2k, I walk to his house, which was near mine, and use my stored supplies (AR15) to take his.


Maybe people like you that say that they are going to nuke everything if America doesn't get their way; that drives the American popularity down in the rest of the world.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Jewelz- Keep the attacks to yourself Bud.


No problem. Care to keep the bigotry to yourself ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz- Keep the attacks to yourself Bud.


No problem. Care to keep the bigotry to yourself ?
[/quote]

well said. I find maddyfish's comments extremely ignorant and even offensive.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> Of course racial profiling works. If you want to stop violent crime, at least here in the U.S. you target blacks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime
> And that doesn't even take into account pre-emptive capitol punishment.


Whites are more likely to be serial Killers, rape and torture children and molest boys.

Where's the PRe-emptive capitol punishment?

Oh wait, your white.

I forgot, don't remove the skeletons from your own closet.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


LOL let me put my boots on. theres somethin funky brewin here.

Since when did canada produce "the hottest chicks?" lol. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh holy sh*t thats funny. I hear the girls up there are REAL easy I guess that makes them the hottest chicks. 
So aside from the tundra (why would you brag that most of your country is uninhabitable?) What do you have that we don't? 
lol damn danny. you's a funny kid.
Beer? umm. ok. we grow better weed. oh and our beer is better too. Sam adams blows all your moose piss away.

By the way. We don't start wars we finish them.

All your base are belong to us. 
Yes we are in debt. But we are also funding and supporting more 3rd world contries then any other country in the world. 
Also the majority of Canadas export goes to us. So we are also funding a major part of your economy. Have some respect for the country that feeds you.
[/quote]

Actually we feed you, you pay us.

Are you also trying to say america has better beer and pot? LoL We hate your piss ass beer so much (Coors light) We ADDED Alcohol AND started brewing it in Canada hahaha.

And i'm not even going to BOTHER bringing up the cannabis cup statistics. I have yet to see U.S.A place in the top 10 in the past couple years and Canada has 3 or 4 in the top 5.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

if canada was warmer id move there 
but its cold enuff in NY that i wanna move south

i think the US could learn something from canada
but i also think canada should kiss the USs asss alot more then it does
i mean half the reason noone picks on yous is cuz were right here

lets just say china comes to canada to get natural rescorces 
and canada doesnt want china there 
who do you think there gonna cry to ?
and were gonna have to save your asses like we save everyone else

ill tell you guys something else about water 
in the US right now there producing 3million gallons of fresh water a year by recycling 
i dont really think the world will come to a WaterWorld lifestyle 
i mean sh*t we could haul icebergs to our lakes for fresh water 
the shipped free willy in a UPS plane

theres one place i would be if there was a HUGE war 
and thats austrlia
nobody ever mentions it 
and there pretty cool down there from the people ive talked to from there online
plus steve irwin was from there and hes better then anyone else in the world

i just hope our nieghbors to the north realize if they cant protect themselfs from the world taken there rescorces 
were just gonna come in and protect them and take what we want

now you guys can tear me up for my thoughts 
and thats good


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I look at Canada as a government worker that keeps his head in his own rice bowl and doesnt bother anyone, where as the US takes initiative whether its right or wrong like walmart. I would rather be part of a society that takes action instead of waiting tell 5 o'clock to punch out.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hemi said:


> I look at Canada as a government worker that keeps his head in his own rice bowl and doesnt bother anyone, where as the US takes initiative whether its right or wrong like walmart. I would rather be part of a society that takes action instead of waiting tell 5 o'clock to punch out.


 Yea but in 20 years we'll still be punching the clock and you'll be working at the gas station taking change from us when we get off work at 5.

Gandhi would disagree with your last sentence. The best offense is a defense and the best way to take down a government or someone of power is non-violent means.

Don't forget too, we are pumping massive amounts of money into our military now, we are setting up a northern base to protect our northern continent, Alberta is absolutely destroying the market for oil sands and Saskatchewan is one of the top places in the world for environmental technology and agricultural research.

in 20 years when you guys are in debt 15-25 TRILLION dollars and we don't even have a debt, it'll be us that are taking sh*t from you, as we will buy out every piece of infrastructure to keep our brothers alive And eventually, we will own you.

Or china/ saudi arabia will, and that's a bad idea.

Edit: Using Walmart as an analogy is a bad idea, as they are currently destroying your countries small time infrastructure (like local ma &pa's) As well as moving manufacturing out of your country and into third world countries like china, taiwan etc. etc. Walmart is the Cancer at the heart of what america used to be and mean.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I look at Canada as a government worker that keeps his head in his own rice bowl and doesnt bother anyone, where as the US takes initiative whether its right or wrong like walmart. I would rather be part of a society that takes action instead of waiting tell 5 o'clock to punch out.


 Edit: Using Walmart as an analogy is a bad idea, as they are currently destroying your countries small time infrastructure (like local ma &pa's) As well as moving manufacturing out of your country and into third world countries like china, taiwan etc. etc. Walmart is the Cancer at the heart of what america used to be and mean.
[/quote]

I did say whether is right or wrong.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow Canada has become more elitiest than the US ever was.

But in reality, Canada needs the US just as much as the US needs Canada. Its a give give situation guys.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Molsons isn't totally horrible.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Wow Canada has become more elitiest than the US ever was.
> 
> But in reality, Canada needs the US just as much as the US needs Canada. Its a give give situation guys.


 It's not about eltisism, it's about looking to the future and being able to secure the means to provide yourself and your family and friends the lifestyle and living conditions they have now.

It is a give give situation, but it's obviously being ignored by a large general populous as almost any thread or debate between americans and canadians will involve crappy cliche's and typical country bashing (Beer and hockey, ******** and bush!)

But knowing where you stand doesn't mean your elitist or know better than anyone else, I wasn't born with this information, I read, understood and listened to various mediums and sources to conclude my view on the matters at hand.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz- Keep the attacks to yourself Bud.


No problem. Care to keep the bigotry to yourself ?
[/quote]
Where exactly is the bigotry?


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Hahah I knew these fools would be jealous! Jealous I say! Weve got mountains, prairies, frozen tundra and rainforest...we produce the hottest chicks (besides Brazil) and the funniest comedians. We dont start wars, we dont spew our "values" to everyone within earshot, and we dont chant our countires short form at every sporting event and/or international event. We like equality and having sex to warm up on cold nights. We make the best beer outside of Europe.
> 
> We are also humble, which is why I will stop there!!!


LOL let me put my boots on. theres somethin funky brewin here.

Since when did canada produce "the hottest chicks?" lol. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh holy sh*t thats funny. I hear the girls up there are REAL easy I guess that makes them the hottest chicks. 
So aside from the tundra (why would you brag that most of your country is uninhabitable?) What do you have that we don't? 
lol damn danny. you's a funny kid.
Beer? umm. ok. we grow better weed. oh and our beer is better too. Sam adams blows all your moose piss away.

By the way. We don't start wars we finish them.

All your base are belong to us. 
Yes we are in debt. But we are also funding and supporting more 3rd world contries then any other country in the world. 
Also the majority of Canadas export goes to us. So we are also funding a major part of your economy. Have some respect for the country that feeds you.
[/quote]

Actually we feed you, you pay us.

Are you also trying to say america has better beer and pot? LoL We hate your piss ass beer so much (Coors light) We ADDED Alcohol AND started brewing it in Canada hahaha.

And i'm not even going to BOTHER bringing up the cannabis cup statistics. I have yet to see U.S.A place in the top 10 in the past couple years and Canada has 3 or 4 in the top 5.
[/quote]

lol. Yes We pay you. That is correct. We support your economy. We are the major buyer of your goods. 
You're welcome for your livley hood and for the food you put in your mouth.

Cannibus cup. blah blah blah. I don't care about what one or two dudes grew. I'm talking about the cheap ass crap that you guys send down here and call it quality on a regular basis. Sorry pally Cali bud is where its at on this contenent.

Coors light? WTF dude, if you're mentioning that as a beer then you're a p*ssy to begin with.

Why don't you go have a Zima.

And why are you even acting as if Canada has any kind of world power anyways? Most of your infrastructure you have us to thank for. you as a nation are protected because WE have interest in keeping your soil "friendly". 
Its easier for other countries to buy from you rather then trying to take you over and having to deal with us. Because the US would not allow that to happen.

So you're also welcome for your freedom.
[/quote]

When were we never not free? YOu act as like you did us a favor when you tried to invade our country and we kicked your asses out. (That's The ONLY time we've EVER Been threatened or invaded, hell we VOLUNTEERED FOR THE World war 1 and 2)

Yea, without your money we wouldn't have our infrastructure.

WIthout our wheat, SOft wood, Oil , water and Paper your country would have destroyed itself with the lack of resources you can actually produce.


Cannibus cup. blah blah blah. I don't care about what one or two dudes grew. I'm talking about the cheap ass crap that you guys send down here and call it quality on a regular basis. Sorry pally Cali bud is where its at on this contenent. 

Cannabis cup takes the TOP strains in the world that are grown by not only individuals, but cancer groups and glocoma groups and even groups to discover new weed. IT's just plain FOOLISH of you to say that the only pot you've ever gotten from canada is the only thing we produce.

Coors light? WTF dude, if you're mentioning that as a beer then you're a p*ssy to begin with. 

I Don't even drink beer, I Don't need to. If you judge a person by the Drug he ingests than I hope you don't have kids, Darwinism needs you to cut out your gene pool immediately.

And why are you even acting as if Canada has any kind of world power anyways?
I'm not, I never said we are a world power. I'm saying we have so much f*cking money in the ground and water waiting to be purchased by India, China, UK, U.S.A and all those other countries will SKYROCKET our GDP especially when that current $60 a barrel has now reached $200 (2034 ALL of the worlds easily accessible oil will dry up, leaving only expensive tar sands to remove)

In every piece of history, anytime a country or someone of power starts abusing it and thinking they are invincible they eventually get DESTROYED. You are not immune, your country hasn't even been around 1/100th the time of Egypt and you are already doubling the resource removal that egypt or the mayan's EVER could have before they literally removed the dirt from under their feet and fell into the quick sand.

The only difference is now, we are at a GLOBALIZATION peak where if you run out of resources, you can't just go and take from somewhere else because EVERYWHERE is being used by SOMEONE to some degree.

The only thing you can't make more of is land and resources.

(PS If you are seriously trying to debate, can you please try and pull out some real facts or information instead of spouting off something you heard over college humor or through the frat grapevine)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Meh, we're all just humans trying to live a productive life. I love Canada, Ive learned that by driving back and fourth across it 4 times. Dont hate us cause the rest of the world loves us!

BTW, all these posts regarding the economy...etc. Lets just say all Canadians have the opportunity to provide themselves with what they need to live and be happy. Rarely have I seen a Canadian splurge their wealth for everyone to see, or have I seen one with nothing to be proud of. Not once during my drive was I afraid of being left stranded in the -30 degree weather, the people are too warm.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> lol. Yes We pay you. That is correct. We support your economy. We are the major buyer of your goods.
> You're welcome for your livley hood and for the food you put in your mouth.


The funny thing is, we grow our own food, you have NOTHING to do with the fact that I Can go out and grow my own food, America has nothing to do with me making a vegetable garden and hatching my own chickens and the fertility of our land to grow extremely valuable goods.

The only reason we took your money is because we could.

The first explorers to canada remarked on how the fish could barely swim, the beavers cut down massive forests and the land just never stopped ever.

We had so much excess resources we sent them out to all corners of the globe, we traded things to you because we could exploit our resources and YOU to get what we want.

WE could stop trading with the world and be the ONLY country that can sustain itself resource wise (Although it would be economically foolish) other than the former U.S.S.R before their collapse.

Don't think that we do this because we HAVE to. We do this because we CAN.

There's a huge friggin difference.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Ottawagoa said:


> western Wheat field you guys would so desperately need and then screw over.
> 
> Whites are more likely to be serial Killers, rape and torture children and molest boys.
> 
> ...


In the case of serial killers, who are a very small minority of muderers, and sexual predators, they are mostly white, and racial profiling should be used to apprehend them.

Same thing, in the case of most muderers and thieves and other violent criminals, they are primarily black. The first link I provided shows that. And racial profiling should be used to catch them as well. 
Racial profiling works both ways.

Here's a chart for you from the EPA on the air quality improvements since 1970, in the 6 principal pollutants. http://www.epa.gov/airtrends/econ-emissions.html


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Meh, we're all just humans trying to live a productive life. I love Canada, Ive learned that by driving back and fourth across it 4 times. Dont hate us cause the rest of the world loves us!


the rest of the world?? I just wonder how many p-fury members had a chance to take the poll... so a survey of 28,000 is the world







there's more people living Omaha Nebraska for f*ck sake. you should say the small town/village loves us.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

About nuking Canada, obviously that was a joke, much the same as Ottawagoa's post about the U.S. in 20 years not having any water, or food was a joke.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

As far as needing Canada's wheat fields, give me a break. Have you been to the central U.S.? Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, South Dakota, Missouri, Western Ky.,Western Tn., Arkansas, all tremedous farmland. And at least from the road it appears mostly unused. Maybe Canada is just willing to sell it cheap? I don't know, but wherever I go in this coutry, seems like all I see is empty farmland. One thing you can count on, we will NEVER starve here.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Eat your veggies. Smoke your greens.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nuking Canada... funny joke

racial profiling... yeah... lemme guess... you're NOT black, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

To be honest, we really couldnt care less what Omaha Nebraska thinks. Most of us dont even know it exists. Im talking about the poll taken by a balanced selection of people representing different areas of the world.

If you could, please relay that to the bottom of the poll to Israel. You are closer to them than we are


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.

Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> As far as needing Canada's wheat fields, give me a break. Have you been to the central U.S.? Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, South Dakota, Missouri, Western Ky.,Western Tn., Arkansas, all tremedous farmland. And at least from the road it appears mostly unused. Maybe Canada is just willing to sell it cheap? I don't know, but wherever I go in this coutry, seems like all I see is empty farmland. One thing you can count on, we will NEVER starve here.


Next time dont go to the Territories then :laugh:


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

By the way Pre-emptive capitol punishment is a view held by some in the American left, mostly those with very a strong pro-abortion stance. They see it as a positive side effect to abortion.

I certainly DO NOT support it. I do not support abortion. I do not support capitol punishment at all.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> As far as needing Canada's wheat fields, give me a break. Have you been to the central U.S.? Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, South Dakota, Missouri, Western Ky.,Western Tn., Arkansas, all tremedous farmland. And at least from the road it appears mostly unused. Maybe Canada is just willing to sell it cheap? I don't know, but wherever I go in this coutry, seems like all I see is empty farmland. One thing you can count on, we will NEVER starve here.


not to mention live stock In 10 miles I can pass 3 large feed lots. and drive 20 miles and see nothing but cornfields, wheat, soy beans ect....


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Danny- I know you guys have alot of farmland up there. I'm just saying it's not the only useful farmland left in the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

acestro said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


Its not really a Canada vs USA thing, more like US vs Everyone who isnt American


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Exactly 06C2 LS6, we have ENORMOUS abouts of farmland here. Just because we buy food from Canada or overseas, doesn't mean we have to, it just means we're cheap.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> As far as needing Canada's wheat fields, give me a break. Have you been to the central U.S.? Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, South Dakota, Missouri, Western Ky.,Western Tn., Arkansas, all tremedous farmland. And at least from the road it appears mostly unused. Maybe Canada is just willing to sell it cheap? I don't know, but wherever I go in this coutry, seems like all I see is empty farmland. One thing you can count on, we will NEVER starve here.


Because the amount of people you see in a given day is the amount of people who live there right?

You will eventually see starvation, it'll be mostly suburban as they are the farthest from the industrial chain and are usually less prepared to deal with a serious issue (The norm for suburbanits is to be in debt)

I think you are putting to much emphasise on one particular resource. You won't see a shortage of just food, you'll see a shortage of water, steel, lead, copper, oil, wood, rubber. All basic necessities to continue your incredibly massive infrastructure.

How the hell do you move the food from nebraska to california if your trucks dont have axle's? or rubber tires?

How the hell do you water the fields when you don't have easily accesible drinking water that isn't so polluted you'll see genetic deformities within 2 generations.

Everything you get everyday uses some form of resource that can't be replenished. America just hit 300 million, China is like 1 billion and so is india. There are almost 7 billion people on the planet.

Yea, America won't be the first and only country to starve and die, but you will eventually run into an issue where you either crumble or re-structure your entire way of life and thought.

You are on a path that cannot continue indefinetly, and this is guaranteed.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> To be honest, we really couldnt care less what Omaha Nebraska thinks. Most of us dont even know it exists. Im talking about the poll taken by a balanced selection of people representing different areas of the world.
> 
> If you could, please relay that to the bottom of the poll to Israel. You are closer to them than we are


28,000 is not a world poll, it may be a warped poll but not a world poll.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

hey ace man easy

im white and have had racial profiling 
try going into bushwick brooklynn at 2 am as a white guy

your only there to buy drugs

wich is mostly right till they kock on your girlfriends mothers door 
even though most of the time i was there to buy drugs

holy sh*t racial profiling works 
god dammit

im starting to think rasicim was started by the government as a tool to make there jobs easier


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> As far as needing Canada's wheat fields, give me a break. Have you been to the central U.S.? Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, South Dakota, Missouri, Western Ky.,Western Tn., Arkansas, all tremedous farmland. And at least from the road it appears mostly unused. Maybe Canada is just willing to sell it cheap? I don't know, but wherever I go in this coutry, seems like all I see is empty farmland. One thing you can count on, we will NEVER starve here.


not to mention live stock In 10 miles I can pass 3 large feed lots. and drive 20 miles and see nothing but cornfields, wheat, soy beans ect....
[/quote]

The amount of resources and materials that get used up for simple agriculture is atrocious.

You need steel for the tractors, water for the plants, food for the animals, fertilizers, medicine, growth hormones.

Specialty design steel pasturizers etc. etc. etc.

step back and look at the Complexity of agriculture, just because you see something working doesn't mean it won't break down. 
Everything breaks down eventually. Even plastic

The more stuff you cram into a small place the more issues you are going to have to associate it with.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I don't know, I love canadian bacon.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hemi said:


> hey ace man easy
> 
> im white and have had racial profiling
> try going into bushwick brooklynn at 2 am as a white guy
> ...


Look at your picture, you are profiling yourself even before the cops have a chance too.

(not to say i have something wrong with the way of life, i am just saying if you want to look like a gangster you're going to have to deal with the sh*t involved with gangsters... and that's cops)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I really think its more a one sided thing comming from canadians. We don't hate them we just get tired of hearing them telling us how shitty we are. For the most part I have nothing aganst Canadians. I just don't wanna hear crap from a bunch of wallflowers. goin on about what they don't do. We are quite aware of what Canadians don't do. Thats why we have to pick up the slack for them and the rest of the wallflower nations. 
So were a country of action. That gets us hated. big deal. We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think. And I'm not sure why canadians are even flexing about how cool they are. When the US does fall off that top spot canadas not going to be the nation taking our place. They will simply become someone elses bitch.
[/quote]

Boo-urns. We're #1! We're #1!


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I really think its more a one sided thing comming from canadians. We don't hate them we just get tired of hearing them telling us how shitty we are. For the most part I have nothing aganst Canadians. I just don't wanna hear crap from a bunch of wallflowers. goin on about what they don't do. We are quite aware of what Canadians don't do. Thats why we have to pick up the slack for them and the rest of the wallflower nations. 
So were a country of action. That gets us hated. big deal. We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think. And I'm not sure why canadians are even flexing about how cool they are. When the US does fall off that top spot canadas not going to be the nation taking our place. They will simply become someone elses bitch.
[/quote]

Ignorance is foolishness.

When's the last time you've even bothered to read up on anything?

I might come off as elitist and even crazy but at least I'm offering actual information and evidence for people to RETORT to, I am allowing the debate to happen because I want you guys to debate and not just saying "Hyuck, cliche #1 Cliche #2 hur hur hur Man of action over heua"

The way you talk is all about overpowering and Physical Intimidation I have yet to see a single piece of intelligent information come out of your replies.

We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think

Prove it. Show me the statistics that say you are. ( And if you mention your military i'm just going to laugh, your army has embarassed themselves to the world that not only are you NOT as good as you think you are, the only thing you are good for is long distance don't get your hands dirty airsupport. On top of that, Urban and tropical combat is an UTTER FAILURE for your country in MANY proven incidents. Good LUCK if you think you could actually take on china or even Iran.)
P.S I'm not going to debate the war on iraq or iran or any of that crap. I put that in their as a pre-emptive answer to your retort which will probably go something like "We're #1 because our army's bigger!".

You keep miss-understanding me. I never said I hated america, Infact I'm probably one of the first canadians to jump in and save your ass.
But don't think for a second that your built up cliche's about how tough you are and how indestructible America is are even remotly real.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

my picture is not gangsta 
its whities fishing 
3 teeshirt jeans guys
2 preppie guys 
weres the gansta?(gangster?)
anyways you sound really smart 
kinda like a second year colledge stundent 
talking about what hes learning ATM
and proud of it too


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ottawagoa said:


> As far as needing Canada's wheat fields, give me a break. Have you been to the central U.S.? Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, South Dakota, Missouri, Western Ky.,Western Tn., Arkansas, all tremedous farmland. And at least from the road it appears mostly unused. Maybe Canada is just willing to sell it cheap? I don't know, but wherever I go in this coutry, seems like all I see is empty farmland. One thing you can count on, we will NEVER starve here.


not to mention live stock In 10 miles I can pass 3 large feed lots. and drive 20 miles and see nothing but cornfields, wheat, soy beans ect....
[/quote]

The amount of resources and materials that get used up for simple agriculture is atrocious.

You need steel for the tractors, water for the plants, food for the animals, fertilizers, medicine, growth hormones.

Specialty design steel pasturizers etc. etc. etc.

step back and look at the Complexity of agriculture, just because you see something working doesn't mean it won't break down. 
Everything breaks down eventually. Even plastic

The more stuff you cram into a small place the more issues you are going to have to associate it with.
[/quote]

you do realize this is a world market that sells steel copper ect on a world wide level. Its not like the US is going to be sent to exile Island.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you do realize this is a world market that sells steel copper ect on a world wide market. Its not like the US is going to be sent to exile Island.


Yes I do, but when 80 countries have completely lost all steel, can't get anymore and their infrastructure is being raided, it will send ripples up the line, you will see more thefts of resources, more deaths associated with it. etc.etc. etc. Higher Purchasing costs.

You'll then see your normal items skyrocket in price as steel goes from a 1.20 to 2.40 in a day.

All I'm saying is that after the first countries that end up slowly parishing due to loss of imports, the only one's left are the ones at the top.. And when Export stop happening, you have to rely on whats in your own land, and not what you can trade for.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have nothing against Canada either, but you guys do seem to have a serious case of short man's complex.

Ottawagoa- Have you ever heard of the Mississipi river? Or Lake Michigan? And that's not naming any of the other middle sized rivers that are all over the place. Water we will not be short of either.

As far as transporting things go: have you ever heard of barges? They are big huge boats that go up and down our big huge rivers all the time. Or trains? Or semi trucks? Sure they have to be maintained, but we're not going to starve because we don't want to change a tire.

I think you need to reconsider you stance. Look at the natural resources that we have. We are 5% of the world's population we produce 34% of the worlds corn, 21% of the worlds cotton, 11% of the worlds wheat, and that is when we are PAYING farmers not to farm. We will not starve, or go without water. What could we do if we took off all of our restrictions? Probably feed the whole world.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hemi said:


> my picture is not gangsta
> its whities fishing
> 3 teeshirt jeans guys
> 2 preppie guys
> ...


 Lol that's pretty sad, I try and give you a frame of mind that might explain why you end up getting followed and eyeballed when you go buy your drugs and you diss me?

Gangsta does NOT mean you are coloured.

Straight from URBAN dictionary :
1. gangsta 
1803 up, 438 down

A sociopathic member of the inner-city underclass, known primarily for being antisocial and uneducated. Also known for ready access to illegal drugs and weapons, and staggeringly poor marksmanship.

Where the hell does it talk about black and whites?

Being gangsta is your gimmick, you try and act tough and dress tough with big ass gold chains and wife beater t-shirts and that stupid Gay backwards painter hat that you think makes you look distinctive.

ANyways, I gotta go to school, (Hey at least you guessed one thing right, i AM in university, i'm furthering my intelligence and my Career instead of getting plasterd on coke.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> I have nothing against Canada either, but you guys do seem to have a serious case of short man's complex.
> 
> Ottawagoa- Have you ever heard of the Mississipi river? Or Lake Michigan? And that's not naming any of the other middle sized rivers that are all over the place. Water we will not be short of either.
> 
> ...


This whole thing can be answered with this :

You are talking about resources that can be replenished

I'm talking about resources that can't.

I gotta go tho, later guys. Was fun


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


guys dont mind both of them, their from ontario


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ottawagoa said:


> you do realize this is a world market that sells steel copper ect on a world wide market. Its not like the US is going to be sent to exile Island.


Yes I do, but when 80 countries have completely lost all steel, can't get anymore and their infrastructure is being raided, it will send ripples up the line, you will see more thefts of resources, more deaths associated with it. etc.etc. etc. Higher Purchasing costs.

You'll then see your normal items skyrocket in price as steel goes from a 1.20 to 2.40 in a day.

All I'm saying is that after the first countries that end up slowly parishing due to loss of imports, the only one's left are the ones at the top.. And when Export stop happening, you have to rely on whats in your own land, and not what you can trade for.
[/quote]

no the price of steel rises, supply and demand.

all that means is those countries that have no more reserves left have to buy from other sources tell all supplies are gone, which will be after I'm dead.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im the one in the orange shirt 
you know the one that has HEMI on it 
but you wouldnt notice something like that cuz it isnt written in a book for you

i added whities to the mix myself 
only to point out how far from gansta we are
i should point out to you 
there is a white gangster type out there that has nothing to do with hip hop 
but once again it isnt something you would notice if you couldnt read it 
but keep earning that degree and in about 10 or 15years send me a pm 
i wanna see how diffrent you sound


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, at least we're still good at invading Middle East countries.... whoops, scratch that


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

joey said:


> Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


guys dont mind both of them, their from ontario








[/quote]

Dont you live in America now...?

I was just kidding anyways, just a little Sens-Leafs mentality in honour of tonight big game!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


guys dont mind both of them, their from ontario








[/quote]

Dont you live in America now...?

I was just kidding anyways, just a little Sens-Leafs mentality in honour of tonight big game!!!
[/quote]
yup, lived here since 91' ........and your point is........


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


guys dont mind both of them, their from ontario








[/quote]

Dont you live in America now...?

I was just kidding anyways, just a little Sens-Leafs mentality in honour of tonight big game!!!
[/quote]
yup, lived here since 91' ........and your point is........
[/quote]

Why dont you live in Canada? I mean its kind of silly to say something like "they are from Ontario" when you live in the city which is everything that represents the US of A?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> To be honest, we really couldnt care less what Omaha Nebraska thinks. Most of us dont even know it exists. Im talking about the poll taken by a balanced selection of people representing different areas of the world.
> 
> If you could, please relay that to the bottom of the poll to Israel. You are closer to them than we are


28,000 is not a world poll, it may be a warped poll but not a world poll.
[/quote]
World poll would probally make your popularity worse.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ottawagoa said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I really think its more a one sided thing comming from canadians. We don't hate them we just get tired of hearing them telling us how shitty we are. For the most part I have nothing aganst Canadians. I just don't wanna hear crap from a bunch of wallflowers. goin on about what they don't do. We are quite aware of what Canadians don't do. Thats why we have to pick up the slack for them and the rest of the wallflower nations. 
So were a country of action. That gets us hated. big deal. We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think. And I'm not sure why canadians are even flexing about how cool they are. When the US does fall off that top spot canadas not going to be the nation taking our place. They will simply become someone elses bitch.
[/quote]

Ignorance is foolishness.

When's the last time you've even bothered to read up on anything?

I might come off as elitist and even crazy but at least I'm offering actual information and evidence for people to RETORT to, I am allowing the debate to happen because I want you guys to debate and not just saying "Hyuck, cliche #1 Cliche #2 hur hur hur Man of action over heua"

The way you talk is all about overpowering and Physical Intimidation I have yet to see a single piece of intelligent information come out of your replies.

We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think

Prove it. Show me the statistics that say you are. ( And if you mention your military i'm just going to laugh, your army has embarassed themselves to the world that not only are you NOT as good as you think you are, the only thing you are good for is long distance don't get your hands dirty airsupport. On top of that, Urban and tropical combat is an UTTER FAILURE for your country in MANY proven incidents. Good LUCK if you think you could actually take on china or even Iran.)
P.S I'm not going to debate the war on iraq or iran or any of that crap. I put that in their as a pre-emptive answer to your retort which will probably go something like "We're #1 because our army's bigger!".

You keep miss-understanding me. I never said I hated america, Infact I'm probably one of the first canadians to jump in and save your ass.
But don't think for a second that your built up cliche's about how tough you are and how indestructible America is are even remotly real.
[/quote]

You seem to mis understand my view point. I'm simply stating facts of the situation. you seem to think you have the ablity as a nation to cut us off and send us into some depraved desperation. Thats just foolish to think so. If your nation did have this ablity and did actually do this to us don't you think that would be the first act of aggression towards us? "cutting us off" 
I'm not saying america is invincible. I'm simply saying Canada isn't the one that is going to bring us down. 
Honestly I have nothing aganst canadians just ones that try to come off as if they are better then us Americans. You benifit from our relationship as well as do we. But you don't hold anything over our head.

And just because a war with Iran or China and us may be very messy that really has little to do with Canada and US's relations. 
Yes we because of our morals and dislike for murdering innocents have trouble with urban combat aganst people that hide behind innocents. Take away that concern and we can sweep countries.

Are you trying to claim that Canadas military force is better? And if so how is that? by what measures? I don't recall any of your countrys modern military triumphs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Black lol...."dont recall any of our countries military triumphs"...you sure you want to go down that road?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Black lol...."dont recall any of our countries military triumphs"...you sure you want to go down that road?


yeah yeah I know. once upon a time when no one was looking three mounties broke into the white house and pissed on the rug. I like how you edited the "modern" part out of the statement. 
That happened like what 200 years ago before we had a well established military and were at war with another country. Today is a much different ball game. your guys wouldnt get across the border today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

No no no, I was goin more for the "Iraq...Vietnam" thing, modern was the whole point of my post









But yes, we do own all your base! Burn baby burn!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

acestro said:


> Jewelz- Keep the attacks to yourself Bud.


No problem. Care to keep the bigotry to yourself ?
[/quote]

well said. I find maddyfish's comments extremely ignorant and even offensive.
[/quote]

they were even offensive to me. and im now a Grand Wizard







(TOTALLY JK)

but seriously...you just made mel gibson look like Oskar Schindler


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I really think its more a one sided thing comming from canadians. We don't hate them we just get tired of hearing them telling us how shitty we are. For the most part I have nothing aganst Canadians. I just don't wanna hear crap from a bunch of wallflowers. goin on about what they don't do. We are quite aware of what Canadians don't do. Thats why we have to pick up the slack for them and the rest of the wallflower nations. 
So were a country of action. That gets us hated. big deal. We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think. And I'm not sure why canadians are even flexing about how cool they are. When the US does fall off that top spot canadas not going to be the nation taking our place. They will simply become someone elses bitch.
[/quote]

i think you're completely off on that one. listen to american talk shows. they insult canada nonstop. "oh, they just got TV up there, you have to forgive them." and stupid sh*t like that.

it's equal going back and forth both ways between our two countries. shifting the blame saying its "more of a one sided thing coming from canadians" shows me that you really dont pay much attention to anything going OUT, but just what you hear being directed back AT you or your country. then you make it seem like we're the only ones. you would be surprised at how many canadians stand up for americans.

i stood up for some american guy at a bar. he had gotten lippy and was about to get his ass kicked. i didnt know the guy, but the last thing we need is some story about canadians "american bashing" in our bars.lol.

there's obviously some ppl who always rant and rave about americans, but in their case it's just jealousy. the same type of ppl in america are the same ones that insult canada nonstop. again, because they are jealous as well.

the jealous losers are the ones who cause the most sh*t. mostly because they have nothing in their life to be proud of.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

David Duke thinks maddyfish was out of line


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I really think its more a one sided thing comming from canadians. We don't hate them we just get tired of hearing them telling us how shitty we are. For the most part I have nothing aganst Canadians. I just don't wanna hear crap from a bunch of wallflowers. goin on about what they don't do. We are quite aware of what Canadians don't do. Thats why we have to pick up the slack for them and the rest of the wallflower nations. 
So were a country of action. That gets us hated. big deal. We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think. And I'm not sure why canadians are even flexing about how cool they are. When the US does fall off that top spot canadas not going to be the nation taking our place. They will simply become someone elses bitch.
[/quote]

Ignorance is foolishness.

When's the last time you've even bothered to read up on anything?

I might come off as elitist and even crazy but at least I'm offering actual information and evidence for people to RETORT to, I am allowing the debate to happen because I want you guys to debate and not just saying "Hyuck, cliche #1 Cliche #2 hur hur hur Man of action over heua"

The way you talk is all about overpowering and Physical Intimidation I have yet to see a single piece of intelligent information come out of your replies.

We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think

Prove it. Show me the statistics that say you are. ( And if you mention your military i'm just going to laugh, your army has embarassed themselves to the world that not only are you NOT as good as you think you are, the only thing you are good for is long distance don't get your hands dirty airsupport. On top of that, Urban and tropical combat is an UTTER FAILURE for your country in MANY proven incidents. Good LUCK if you think you could actually take on china or even Iran.)
P.S I'm not going to debate the war on iraq or iran or any of that crap. I put that in their as a pre-emptive answer to your retort which will probably go something like "We're #1 because our army's bigger!".

You keep miss-understanding me. I never said I hated america, Infact I'm probably one of the first canadians to jump in and save your ass.
But don't think for a second that your built up cliche's about how tough you are and how indestructible America is are even remotly real.
[/quote]

You seem to mis understand my view point. I'm simply stating facts of the situation. you seem to think you have the ablity as a nation to cut us off and send us into some depraved desperation. Thats just foolish to think so. If your nation did have this ablity and did actually do this to us don't you think that would be the first act of aggression towards us? "cutting us off" 
I'm not saying america is invincible. I'm simply saying Canada isn't the one that is going to bring us down. 
Honestly I have nothing aganst canadians just ones that try to come off as if they are better then us Americans. You benifit from our relationship as well as do we. But you don't hold anything over our head.

And just because a war with Iran or China and us may be very messy that really has little to do with Canada and US's relations. 
Yes we because of our morals and dislike for murdering innocents have trouble with urban combat aganst people that hide behind innocents. Take away that concern and we can sweep countries.

Are you trying to claim that Canadas military force is better? And if so how is that? by what measures? I don't recall any of your countrys modern military triumphs.
[/quote]

dose Canada have a military? or are they like Luxembourg?

this thread reminds me of the move Canadian bacon.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

joey said:


> Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


guys dont mind both of them, their from ontario








[/quote]

yeah. steer clear of dannyboy...he's a leafs fan


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Puff said:


> Guys dont mind him, he's from Ottawa...


guys dont mind both of them, their from ontario








[/quote]

yeah. steer clear of dannyboy...he's a leafs fan








[/quote]

Is Danny gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah. I don't bother my self with talk shows. 
And in my day to day I have no interest in canada. really the only time I crack one at them is in retort to someone else tossing one. So I really only speak for myself as with anyone who posts. I have nothing but nutral feelings towards canada.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I never thought (before coming to pfury) that there could be so much hate between Canada and the U.S.
> 
> Then again, I guess I did hear some funny sh*t on the Jim Rome show.
> 
> ...


I really think its more a one sided thing comming from canadians. We don't hate them we just get tired of hearing them telling us how shitty we are. For the most part I have nothing aganst Canadians. I just don't wanna hear crap from a bunch of wallflowers. goin on about what they don't do. We are quite aware of what Canadians don't do. Thats why we have to pick up the slack for them and the rest of the wallflower nations. 
So were a country of action. That gets us hated. big deal. We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think. And I'm not sure why canadians are even flexing about how cool they are. When the US does fall off that top spot canadas not going to be the nation taking our place. They will simply become someone elses bitch.
[/quote]

Ignorance is foolishness.

When's the last time you've even bothered to read up on anything?

I might come off as elitist and even crazy but at least I'm offering actual information and evidence for people to RETORT to, I am allowing the debate to happen because I want you guys to debate and not just saying "Hyuck, cliche #1 Cliche #2 hur hur hur Man of action over heua"

The way you talk is all about overpowering and Physical Intimidation I have yet to see a single piece of intelligent information come out of your replies.

We are still the most powerfull nation in the world reguardless of what a bunch of fools think

Prove it. Show me the statistics that say you are. ( And if you mention your military i'm just going to laugh, your army has embarassed themselves to the world that not only are you NOT as good as you think you are, the only thing you are good for is long distance don't get your hands dirty airsupport. On top of that, Urban and tropical combat is an UTTER FAILURE for your country in MANY proven incidents. Good LUCK if you think you could actually take on china or even Iran.)
P.S I'm not going to debate the war on iraq or iran or any of that crap. I put that in their as a pre-emptive answer to your retort which will probably go something like "We're #1 because our army's bigger!".

You keep miss-understanding me. I never said I hated america, Infact I'm probably one of the first canadians to jump in and save your ass.
But don't think for a second that your built up cliche's about how tough you are and how indestructible America is are even remotly real.
[/quote]

You seem to mis understand my view point. I'm simply stating facts of the situation. you seem to think you have the ablity as a nation to cut us off and send us into some depraved desperation. Thats just foolish to think so. If your nation did have this ablity and did actually do this to us don't you think that would be the first act of aggression towards us? "cutting us off" 
I'm not saying america is invincible. I'm simply saying Canada isn't the one that is going to bring us down. 
Honestly I have nothing aganst canadians just ones that try to come off as if they are better then us Americans. You benifit from our relationship as well as do we. But you don't hold anything over our head.

And just because a war with Iran or China and us may be very messy that really has little to do with Canada and US's relations. 
Yes we because of our morals and dislike for murdering innocents have trouble with urban combat aganst people that hide behind innocents. Take away that concern and we can sweep countries.

Are you trying to claim that Canadas military force is better? And if so how is that? by what measures? I don't recall any of your countrys modern military triumphs.
[/quote]

dose Canada have a military? or are they like Luxembourg?

this thread reminds me of the move Canadian bacon.
[/quote]

hehehe...

The movie Canadian Bacon was made by American liberal activist Michael Moore who btw, has a Canadian citizenship - in order to make fun of American superiority complex


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

michael moore...now there's one fat SOB who we dont want being a citizen in EITHER of our countries...

i cant stand that bastard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I would love to sit beside him on a plane.

Then if it crashed, we could just eat him and be ok forever.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if i had to sit next to him on a plane i would eat the nastiest thing i could and rip disgusting farts. 2 things could happen. 1) he leaves. 2) he farts back and kills me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Hahahahah...you sure you are willing to take that risk? Hes got the perfect factory for the legendary "Denim Melter".


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, if that guy farted in an enclosed space it would probably create a black hole.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea, or even worse...it would smell like Calgary


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man...that really is worse than getting sucked into a black (or brown) hole.

calgary smells like a mix of burnt out clutch, burnt rubber, cowpies, and horsesh*t.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't believe this thread is still going.

And yes. Calgary smells.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> if i had to sit next to him on a plane i would eat the nastiest thing i could and rip disgusting farts. 2 things could happen. 1) he leaves. 2) he farts back and kills me.


I think he is some hard core fart competition, as Peter Griffin knows well...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

how poetic... as this thread has totally gone in the shitter.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

acestro said:


> if i had to sit next to him on a plane i would eat the nastiest thing i could and rip disgusting farts. 2 things could happen. 1) he leaves. 2) he farts back and kills me.


I think he is some hard core fart competition, as Peter Griffin knows well...





[/quote]

LMFAO


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Dont forget Canada has 9% of the worlds freshwater B*tches! Go Senators!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No no no, I was goin more for the "Iraq...Vietnam" thing, modern was the whole point of my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one thing you'd do well to remember is that from a tactical standpoint, our military has totally done what it was supposed to do. our military has a staggering record of victories under its belt. the MILITARY didn't lose in Vietnam and it's NOT losing in Iraq right now. the problem is with the politicians. we could totally do house to house in any town in Iraq right now and prevail. it's the beancounters that f*ck everything up overseas. if we actually let the military dictate policy (including ROEs) instead of washington, both of your examples would be much different. Vitenam turned out how it did because we LEFT. that's when SV fell. Iraq will be the same way if the hippies get their way.

any way you slice it, if we let the dog off the leash hope he doesn't start to chase YOU.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I only hate Canada because of Celine Dion and Bryan Adams. Why couldn't you keep them! You bastards.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

mdrs said:


> No no no, I was goin more for the "Iraq...Vietnam" thing, modern was the whole point of my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one thing you'd do well to remember is that from a tactical standpoint, our military has totally done what it was supposed to do. our military has a staggering record of victories under its belt. the MILITARY didn't lose in Vietnam and it's NOT losing in Iraq right now. the problem is with the politicians. we could totally do house to house in any town in Iraq right now and prevail. it's the beancounters that f*ck everything up overseas. *if we actually let the military dictate policy* (including ROEs) instead of washington, both of your examples would be much different. Vitenam turned out how it did because we LEFT. that's when SV fell. Iraq will be the same way if the hippies get their way.

any way you slice it, if we let the dog off the leash hope he doesn't start to chase YOU.
[/quote]

There's a reason why we don't do that... If you had your way and the soldiers did 'house to house' in any Iraqi city then there would be a lot of civilian deaths and casualties. I'm sorry but I don't trust the average grunt soldier to reign in his military might all the time. This is just asking for trouble.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

acestro said:


> this thread has totally gone in the shitter.


It's where it belongs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I only hate Canada because of Celine Dion and Bryan Adams. Why couldn't you keep them! You bastards.


That was our plan all along


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

wat you seem to misunderstand about the war in iraq is that we are playing police men we are not defending a point or going into a battle we are looking for a small gang of men so the soldier cant pull the trigger till fired apon . car bombs are wat have killed many of my brothers .. not to mention drownin has cuased many deathes in actual battle head up fight no one has forced an american unit to retreat in that country they will not go toe to toe with us .. for so long that country feared Marines .. due to the fact they thought we ate babies to become a Marine so where is it that you think are military looks bad in this war. i personaly dont see it. why would are country even show wat kind of technology we have we put out wat we want you to know .. the show future weapons .. yea that show is weaponry that we currently have not in test stages . why would we need nukes when we can litterly use artillery to blast a terrorist of a cammel .


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah the score there is what.
3000 to 1,000,000?
I think were slightly ahead.


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

yea i know right cant wait to get over there .. as you might have geussed i am Active duty Marine so yea i know little bout the subject . but yea there as been mistakes there but if the world thinks we are a weak military good keeps me in a job


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Canada has good buds so hey there eh, they get my vote.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I only hate Canada because of Celine Dion and Bryan Adams. Why couldn't you keep them! You bastards.


we dumped Bryan Adams on the british. no egg on our face!!!!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Mettle said:


> No no no, I was goin more for the "Iraq...Vietnam" thing, modern was the whole point of my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one thing you'd do well to remember is that from a tactical standpoint, our military has totally done what it was supposed to do. our military has a staggering record of victories under its belt. the MILITARY didn't lose in Vietnam and it's NOT losing in Iraq right now. the problem is with the politicians. we could totally do house to house in any town in Iraq right now and prevail. it's the beancounters that f*ck everything up overseas. *if we actually let the military dictate policy* (including ROEs) instead of washington, both of your examples would be much different. Vitenam turned out how it did because we LEFT. that's when SV fell. Iraq will be the same way if the hippies get their way.

any way you slice it, if we let the dog off the leash hope he doesn't start to chase YOU.
[/quote]

There's a reason why we don't do that... If you had your way and the soldiers did 'house to house' in any Iraqi city then there would be a lot of civilian deaths and casualties. I'm sorry but I don't trust the average grunt soldier to reign in his military might all the time. This is just asking for trouble.
[/quote]

spoken like someone who likes to jump to uninformed conclusions. i didn't say anything about killing massive amounts of civilians. and i'm also sure that the "average grunt soldier" you don't trust is just itching to kill some innocent civies. you're probably right there too.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah the score there is what.
> 3000 to 1,000,000?
> I think were slightly ahead.


That's only mildly disturbing considering the majority of the Iraqi number are actually civilians.

Though. They weren't all killed by Americans. It's the death toll since the war started... But it's not 1 million yet.


----------

